# September 2016 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

September 2016

1.  Snow in August (DTB) as of 9/1/16 on page 90
2.  I Am Pilgrim (audiobook) as of 9/1/16 on page 230, completed 9/9/16, 394 pages read
3.  The Secret Chord (audiobook) began 9/9/16, as of 9/30/15 on page 256

Pages Read September 2016:  650
Books Read September 2016: 1
Pages Read 2016:  6931
Books Read 2016: 19


----------

